# Rectorseal 97258 Golden Extractor??



## fonta (Aug 2, 2014)

Does anyone know how to INSTALL a tub drain using Rectorseal 97258 Golden Extractor??

Recently I purchased it from amazon (from this site good reviews) and I have no idea how to tighten with it. Please don't tell me from below...

Is there anyway to invert the wrench?

Here in Spain nobody uses this kind of tools so no help over here...

Many thanks and best regards.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Install or remove it? I never used before but I believed that your tool is just for extract the tub drain. I'm personally use an internal wrench (bottom one) to remove it. Also I've a homemade from 1"galvanize pipe (somewhere in my truck).


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah just go the other way. Not trying to make a joke that's really all their is to it. The peg catches on cross and that's it


----------



## fonta (Aug 2, 2014)

The pegs are orientated only to remove the tube drain. Believe me it's not tightening. It slips a lot while removing so tightening is impossible. This tool has two additional holes so I was thinking perhaps it has a way to set it so that it works in the reverse. Anyone that has it and tightens with it?


----------



## fonta (Aug 2, 2014)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/417a26JT+wL._SY355_.jpg

http://www.nyrpcorp.com/content/images/thumbs/0016653_rectorseal-97258-extractor-tool.jpeg


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

why even use this tool?? lol. seems like it may be over complicating things a bit...


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Why would you try and use a tool that could marr the finish of the drain? 


it's meant for old tub drains if the cross section breaks.
I have an inside gripping tool, but it's broken a few tub shoes so I cut the drains out whenever I run into a stubborn one.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

does anyone still know how to use a hammer and cold chisel??

they work pretty good to extract a tub drain shoe...


----------



## fonta (Aug 2, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> does anyone still know how to use a hammer and cold chisel??
> 
> they work pretty good to extract a tub drain shoe...


Stop patronising with your silly advice. You obviously are still an aprentice. You know or you don't, you use or don't. That bloody simple.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Not everything is solved by a cool new tool.

If there is a cross in the bottom of the spud.....use a 1" x 18" piece of sch40 black pipe. Notch the end so it fits loosely in the crosshairs of the spud. It is the perfect solution. 

Unless of course the cross breaks during removal. Then your best bet is to follow "MASTER" (not Apprentice) Mark's suggestion.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

.......


----------



## flyy (Dec 31, 2013)

utube has a similar tool called the master extractor. check it out. it might give some ideas on how the golden extractor works.


----------



## flyy (Dec 31, 2013)

utube has a similar tool called the master extractor. check it out. it might give you some ideas on how the golden extractor works.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Even a 5/8" open end wrench and screw driver through the box end works

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Couple things
I never had any problem removing and tightening any tub drain with this. Yes I was taught how to use a hammer and chisel to remove them but this is much faster. 
I use my tub wrench first and if the cross breaks I use the extractor.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Trying to INSTALL something with an EXTRACTOR is probably your first problem...Extracting by definition means to remove so I would say your answer is in your question...


----------

